# Cochon De Lait



## debthecook (Nov 16, 2004)

Which means A PARTY.
A roast suckling pig, Cajun style.  Spectacular thing to see. Anyone ever make one?  I had a suckling pig roasted for my daughters 1st birthday.  Anyone having a roast suckling pig for the holidays?


----------



## marmalady (Nov 16, 2004)

Um - stupid question - I really know little about the breeding cycle of piggies - but where do you find a suckling pig in the fall and winter??


----------



## debthecook (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't know. I just go to the italian guy in the pork store in town and he got the pig for me.


----------



## GaArt (Nov 16, 2004)

The only suckling pig I've ever seen cooked was when I worked at the high school cafeteria. They had a Medieval Feast.  They cooked the pig but no one ate it.. They just used it for the center piece and brought it out at the beginning of the meal.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 17, 2004)

We'd need 20 sucking pigs for some of our parties.  Haven't done a suckling pig in over 20 years.  In fact, I was a junior in college, so that would be in '76.  

We mostly do hogs to feed a hundred people.  At least we now have electric motors.  The first time we ever did it, we had to turn it by hand.  Took all day and several cases of beer.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 21, 2004)

An excellent Spanish restaurant here owned by a Spaniard does roasted suckling pig called Cochinillo.  It has to be ordered 2 days in advance. Its skin is so crispy and its meat so tender that its presentation is a spectacle to behold: the server brings out the cooked pig on a trolley and with grand flourish, performs a series of quick and noisy rat-tat-tat of karate chops on the pig using an ordinary ceramic PLATE to chop the pig up right before serving.  This is to attest to the crispiness and tenderness claim.  The meat is SO tasty too. All you need is paella on the side and some tapas to start with.  A perfect meal for 6-8 people.


----------

